# Is there no graphical pkg for we desktop users to browse package conveniently?



## realneet (Feb 5, 2022)

Using pkg to update and install/uninstall is good  
but when i want to compare any programs.. suites...
it's not a good experience
so i want get some suggestions
thanks


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 5, 2022)

There is one pkg management utility with graphical interface:

ports-mgmt/octopkg WWW: https://tintaescura.com/projects/octopkg/
Alternatives:

CLI: ports-mgmt/portal WWW: https://github.com/culot/portal#portal---front-end-to-pkg8
ports-mgmt/pkg itself: `pkg search -o -g '*' | sort | less` . Browse in specific category, e.g.: `pkg search -o -g '*' | sort | grep ^net/ | less`


----------



## mer (Feb 5, 2022)

realneet said:


> but when i want to compare any programs.. suites...


What exactly do you mean by this? 
There is an extensive Web interface that gives you a lot of information









						About FreeBSD Ports
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 6, 2022)

realneet welcome to FreeBSD Forums.

FreshPorts offers a richer experience than the FreeBSD-provided page:


  

No inline screenshots, if that's what you had in mind, but there are links out to home pages and much more.

More importantly: FreshPorts allows you to chase a bug with your pointer. 

Last but not least: the developer of FreshPorts is consistently good-humoured in response to unbridled criticism


----------

